# 65 GTO Engine Conversion



## Goatspeed (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi All,

I currently own a 1965 GTO w/ a 389 bored to a 400 and a tri-power set up...4 speed. Its been in storage for some years now but I was thinking of taking out my 400 and installing a high performance engine that very well may be a GM crate motor. Is there a conversion kit for going to a big block from what I have? Where can I pick it up etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The GTO is just a GM A-body. Any engine used in any A-body car will fit in any other. Just use the engine mounts and frame mounts from the engine family you will be using, and it bolts right in. There is no kit needed. Keep in mind that you will also need to use a Chevy bellhousing (or complete tranny of it's an auto) since the Chevy bellhousing bolt pattern is different from Buick/Olds/Pontiac. You will also need to buy all the accessory brackets and accessory mounts for the Chevy engine, and you'll need to re-route your fuel inlet line and starter wires to the opposite sides of the engine compartment.


----------



## Goatspeed (Jan 22, 2007)

Lars,

Thank you for the detailed explanation. I'll look into it!

Regards.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

...also, keep in mind if you do this that you will never be able to open your hood in the presence of any other Pontiac owners or at a Pontiac car show. You'll end up getting stoned or dragged screaming and naked behind a Pontiac-powered car. Pontiac guys don't much care for Chevy powered GTOs... it's a real social foopah.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

lars said:


> ...also, keep in mind if you do this that you will never be able to open your hood in the presence of any other Pontiac owners or at a Pontiac car show. You'll end up getting stoned or dragged screaming and naked behind a Pontiac-powered car. Pontiac guys don't much care for Chevy powered GTOs... it's a real social foopah.


:agree


----------

